# Question for boys and girls - New Game



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Answer and then post your own.

Who would you rather have?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

As a sex partner or as a wife?

I'd say Angelina Jolie for sex.

Jennifer Aniston for wife.

If I was a lesbian of course.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Now you guys post one. Male or female.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

both of them are ugly hollywood sl#ts


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

For some strange reason, Jennifer.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I know this is one of those things where everyone is going to be thinking to themselves, "Oh yeah, right... :roll: ", but i honestly would not even have sex with Jennifer Anniston if she asked me too. She looks like she would be about as exciting as a blade of grass.

So, by default, i would go with Angelina. Well...it's a little more than just a default position i guess. But i would insist that she call me "Billy Bob" while we did it.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hell, I'd do Angelina. Ok, I'll post a new one.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Jessica Simpson looks like a man or a transvestite. Look at her face - you can't tell me that she doesn't look masculine.

Paris is just damn annoying but if it's just for sex... for sure! But then I s'pose I'd go for JS as well if it's only sex.

As for the first photos - Angelina. And if she's not available, Brad can be Angelinas proxy.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Milan?? :shock:

et tu???

Just a bit surprising tis all.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Angelina and Paris


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

terri* said:


> Milan?? :shock:
> 
> et tu???
> 
> Just a bit surprising tis all.


No Terri*, not me....I'm just kidding


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

God, why do you post pictures of these demons???


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Paris


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Depersonalized...

Why don't you post some pics of some non-demons for us?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Milan said:


> Paris is just damn annoying but if it's just for sex... for sure! But then I s'pose I'd go for JS as well if it's only sex.


I guess that's the key. I'd probably have sex with both of them if the opportunity presented itself and i wasn't around friends or anything whereby i could gain "Damn, he's cool" points by rejecting them. But really, i wouldn't feel good about it. And it be a hate-filled bout of sex as well. And afterwards, i would tell them that they can't act/sing to save their pathetic lives.

Ok, here are a couple of non-demons:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know if I agree that Kiera Knightley is a non-demon but I guess we all have different demon radar.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not Kiiiiiera!!!! She's such a bleeding 'ra'. A 'ra' is a senseless British toff. I think the expression comes from the way they talk, you know 'ra, ra, ra, ra.'


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, I didn't understand one word in your whole post, Axel. US Translator??


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

--


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Ha...last one is easy...Naomi Watts...she's an Aussie...sorry guess I'm a little biased. :roll:

Before that...ewww...Jessica I guess (Paris makes me want to puke).

And before that...Angelina...I get the feeling Jennifer would be a real "ME" girl...maybe a bit of a starfish.

If I knew how to post pics (tried, but can't get it to work...good thing I'm so computer-literate hey), then my next two would be between:

MEG RYAN

&

JODIE FOSTER

[/img]


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodie Foster. I would love to lay and talk to her afterwards.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodie Foster, if she had long hair, is the absolute spitting image of my ex-wife. With a bit of Helen Hunt mixed in.

Physically, both of them are as close to my ideal woman as it can get.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've had two strangers tell me I look like a brunette Helen Hunt, which is the strangest thing to me. Well, it was new to me at the time. But I can sort of see it now. I've never been told I look like a celebrity. So now I like her more of course. Actually I do like Mad About You. They've been rerunning it and I can't get enough of it lately. I think people say I look like her because of our noses. Which is not necessarily a good thing on my part. Or our mouths. I think I may have sharp features. Eh, you'd have to see me to know what I mean.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Isn't it funny...I've had a few different people tell me I look like Keri Russell from that show Felicity. I don't really think I do but must be something in the facial features...or maybe just the curly hair thing.
Be nice if I had her body.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Keri Russell is becoming really popular again, so I'm sure you'll hear it more in the future. It's definitely a compliment!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I've had two strangers tell me I look like a brunette Helen Hunt


Sweet holy Jesus. You're not my ex-wife are you, masquarading as Enngirl5?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

This isnt really on-topic, but I'm continually told that I'm the spitting image of Kevin Spacey, and that when I acted, my style was similar. Even the photographer for my headshots called me "Kevin". I get totally random women and men walking up to me telling me I look like him. Every once in a while they add "but better looking" - and a good thing too! I think he's pretty awful looking, and quite bald....dont want to lose my curls.....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

There is something I find intriguing about Kevin Spacey...I wouldn't say he's awful-looking.

Maybe I should add this in my odd attractions post. :shock:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Sweet holy Jesus. You're not my ex-wife are you, masquarading as Enngirl5?


Well, I annoy you and I look like a brunette Helen Hunt. spooky. But no I don't think I'm her.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sure you would remember if you had been married to Martin.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I'm sure you would remember if you had been married to Martin.


Oh yes. Apart from being under my patio with all my other ex-wifes, you'd still, three years later, be walking like John Wayne.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Somehow I don't think our marriage would work Martin. I think the sex would be good but I think our nightly dinner conversations and debates would end with one of us trying to stab the other.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Somehow, when i think of what sex with Martin would be like, i'm always confronted with images of the sex scenes in Bitter Moon.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well Sebastian, you would know.

8)


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Somehow, when i think of what sex with Martin would be like, i'm always confronted with images of the sex scenes in Bitter Moon.


 :shock:

Just exactly how often do you have these thoughts about Martin sebastian???

Hmmm...I think you may have triggered one of my "novelties". 

(Please provide a detailed reponse :wink: )


----------

